# Specs on K2 Spire 159



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Been trying to find specs on this board, anyone got any good sources? Too old to show up on the K2 site it seems (they have the spire listed but not at this length).

Basically ridden it a couple of times (belongs to a friend) but I have an inkling it's too stiff or too wide for me as I find it difficult to turn.

I'm 165lb (72kg) with size 9 US boots. I ride standard (left foot forward) with about 27 degrees front & about 6 degrees rear. These angles are really the only ones comfortable with my bad knees... 

Just general ski resort stuff plus the odd small jump etc.

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Nobody ridden one of those boards? Must be rarer than I thought...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

It has a waist size of 25cm (I think that's the right terminology for the thinnest part) & 27cm across the bindings if that helps anyone...

Is that a wider board or? With my size 9 boots I think I might be better off on on at least 1cm smaller?

Dan


----------

